# symptoms



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Girls I don't know what is going on with my body 

I woke up at 4am this morning with really sharp pains and this went on for about an hour had to get up and walk about this morning my boobs are harder. Is it too early to have symptoms as the last time this has happened was more like day 26-27? 

Update 2pm 

Boobs still sore and swollen feel like I could just put my head on my desk and sleep


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

sounds like pretty usual clomid s/e to me. 
my boobs killed me last month, and its horrible. not been too bad this month though.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi beaglelady, My side effects on clomid in the 2 WW were exactly like pregnancy symptoms. I actually vomitted and had really sore boobs and strange pulling pains aswell and also so so tired! Although you could be pregnant but I always feel like my body is playing tricks on me in the 2WW. Try and hold out until you miss ur AF and then test.... Good luck for ur BFP!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

BL 

Everyone experiences different se, babe. Some lucky buggers have none at all!  Wish I was one..

Unless you suffer intolerable pain, very heavy bleeding that is not 'normal' for you [for me, at af time, it has become the norm since Clomid. Yuk, but there ya go] or you develop a serious se which causes you to not be able to work, sleep, eat etc.. I wouldn't worry 

Try to relax as best you can [not easy, but it is possible.. honest!] and keep reminding yourself what it's all for 

L Xx


----------



## rachel 500 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope29 said:


> Hi beaglelady, My side effects on clomid in the 2 WW were exactly like pregnancy symptoms. I actually vomitted and had really sore boobs and strange pulling pains aswell and also so so tired! Although you could be pregnant but I always feel like my body is playing tricks on me in the 2WW. Try and hold out until you miss ur AF and then test.... Good luck for ur BFP!!


Apart from the vomiting, that describes my se from Clomid. Last month was only my 2nd month of taking it, it's reassuring to know that others have the same se. I was convinced i was pregnant, but constantly tried not to think i was so that i wouldn't be disappointed when i got a BFN. Although this month i've had none of these se, is that normal for it to be so different?!?!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya Rachel,

Well I have all different se's every month. The main symptom I get is sore BB's!! Dont worry some months I get less se's than before. Clomid is a crazy drug and toally plays tricks on me. My cycle lenght for some reason each month is a day longer.... So I promised myself that this month Im not going to get excited.... But thats hard to do!!! What CD are you on? Are you getting your prgesterone tested? Any EWCM? Im on CD19 and I think I ovulated today Well I hope I did... sure we'll jus have to wait and see.


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

that is very interesting hope29.  my first month was a 31 day cycle and then second month was 32 days.  just started 3rd cycle, i wonder if it will be 33 days!!     this clomid is a strange thing!!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

I deifnitely agree with you there NG!!! It never simple .... But just expect your cycle to be longer and hopefully that way you wont be over excited like me when Im an hour later than last month and Im picturing what my baby would look like! How Im goin to tell everyone! What name I would pick! Then cant sleep with the excitement....   Then the witch comes and Im left gutted!!!  Expect the unexpected with clomid, thats the best advice I can give.... and sure it'll all be worth it when we have our little babies!!!


----------



## rachel 500 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope29 said:


> Hiya Rachel,
> 
> Well I have all different se's every month. The main symptom I get is sore BB's!! Dont worry some months I get less se's than before. Clomid is a crazy drug and toally plays tricks on me. My cycle lenght for some reason each month is a day longer.... So I promised myself that this month Im not going to get excited.... But thats hard to do!!! What CD are you on? Are you getting your prgesterone tested? Any EWCM? Im on CD19 and I think I ovulated today Well I hope I did... sure we'll jus have to wait and see.


Hi Hope29.

I'm not getting my progesterone levels tested. And sorry but i don't know what you mean when you say EWCM? There are so many abbreviations to keep finding out what they mean, i looked but couldn't find it! I've had no se this time which is confusing as i don't know what to expect. My dose of Clomid is being increased next month, which i'm sure will probably change things again.

As for my cycle length i have to take norethisterone, after doing a pregnancy test day 28/29, first to make af arrive otherwise i don't think it would. I feel like my cycle is all drug induced and controlled as nothing would happen without them. Norethisterone, then injection (name of which i can't remember) to make me ovulate then clomid.


----------



## rachel 500 (Apr 12, 2009)

After just reading another thread i've worked out what EWCM is. I knew i'd work it out eventually.  And no i don't think there was any, now CD24 so just waiting to test.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Heya, Yeah there are loads of abbreviations, I found that really hard to get used to! Well each time my clomid was increased my cycle increased also... I think Im on my first day post ovulation, well I think so anyway!! Fingers and toes corssed for you


----------

